# Taurus' overall



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm just posting about your overall opinion of Taurus' in general. I have a Model 66 and am quite satisfied with it so far. But I hear mixed views of these guns and am wondering from the owners of what problems they might have had or have with these guns. Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I normally ask for what good experiances have owners had with the new gun I have. Asking for the problems on the internet is something that produces interesting results.


I have no experiance with the model 66 or really any Taurus. I hope your new gun serve you well and that it gives you years of enjoyment!

RCG


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't mind interesting results... it helps me weed out what's good and bad of a certain gun. I hope I don't offend anybody here... from past experinces that's easy to do. Not my intention though.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've never owned a Taurus, but I've shot quite a few that friends have owned. For the most part, they do what they're supposed to do, but I shoot a bit _differently_ than most of my friends.

They shoot about 300 rounds a year, I shoot about 300 rounds a session. How much something is shot can have a significant difference on how it performs over time. It's like when people say that Bushmasters are as good as AR-15's by Colt/BCM/Noveske. Bushmasters are great for plinkers and for chest bumping with friends, but they aren't up to hard shooting. I'd surmise that the Taurus' are similar in that regard.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

Good point.... It would be a carry weapon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sevenshooter said:


> Good point.... It would be a carry weapon.


Your carry weapon must be as reliable as it's possible to be. If you ever have to present it in self-defense, it must do its job without possibility of failure.
To make sure that your carry weapon is reliable and dependable, you need to do what *zhurdan* does (and I do): You have to shoot a lot. This accomplishes two important things: First, it tests your weapon, and demonstrates its reliability (or unreliability). Second, it gives you continuing opportunity to maintain and improve your defensive-shooting skills.

When you've put about 1,000 rounds through your Taurus, you'll know whether or not it's reliable and dependable. I suggest firing a minimum of 50 rounds a week, with lots of dry-fire practice in-between.
Thus, in 20 weeks, less than six months, you will know whether your Taurus is a self-defense weapon or not. You will also become a better shot.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish could afford to shoot that much. I usally shot at 7-10 yards and shoot profficiently. For home defense it's adaquet with factory ammo. My revolver is only has a 4 inch barrel, so 25 yards isn't that accurate. Money is an issue. I handload and that helps. Right now I have 25 pounds of smokeless powder and the limit is 26. So to buy any more would be pushing it, to find better loads. My .38 Special does well with Bullseye and Clays.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sevenshooter said:


> I wish could afford to shoot that much...


Well, then do a whole lot of dry-fire practice. Use snap-caps to protect the gun, and to prove that there's no live ammunition in it.



sevenshooter said:


> My revolver is only has a 4 inch barrel, so 25 yards isn't that accurate...


Barrel length has absolutely nothing to do with accuracy at pistol-shooting distances. A good pistol shooter can produce all center hits at 50 yards with a 2"-barrel revolver. Accuracy with a pistol is all technique, experience, and practice.
Self-defense shooters should be able to consistently hit inside a 6" circle at 15 yards, and it would be better were it at 20 yards.
All it takes is practice.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

*I can do better than 6 inches*

at 50 yards..... guess I'm set. And that's without practice. I'll agree I do need to get out to the range more. There's an indoor range not far from my house that I considered to got to.

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My dislike of Taurus is no secret. Honestly, if someone GAVE me a new Taurus, I would not keep it . One only need look at many guns on the store shelves. The quality on many of them is horrendous. One only also need look on the various forums. A high percentage of them have problems straight out of the box, or on the first range trip.

I realize that human nature is to complain instead of praise... But, the % of complaints (on all the various gun forums) about Taurus against other brands of guns doesn't even compare. And the stories of dealing with their customer service are maddening. Sometimes they send guns back MULTIPLE times without doing ANYTHING. I've seen some threads go for 18 months, where a person goes thru the Taurus "experience" in getting their gun fixed. It's just ridiculous...

I didn't start saving Taurus threads until a few months ago - so, unfortunately, I don't have some of the more depressing stories I have read. But here are a few:

Taurus Customer Service (TCP 738))

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - Glock Talk

Taurus public defender.....back from the factory and another issue... - Topic Powered by Social Strata

Taurus Disappointment - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 709 slim fail. help me find a new 9mm carry pistol. - AR15.COM

Another 709 slim fails.. - AR15.COM

Taurus semi-auto Quality Control going to crap? - Glock Talk

Glock Talk

Taurus 709- Problems - THR

Bought a Taurus M44, took it home, broken right out of the box! - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - THR

Taurus Quality: Objective Opinions...? - TheFiringLine Forums

Just bought a Taurus 85 and Im having a problem - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Run-Around - TheFiringLine Forums

taurus repair turnaround time?? anyone.. - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 709 Slim....FTEs galore!...help!! - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Taurus Frustration and Venting

Not a good showing for the Taurus 709 Slim. - TheFiringLine Forums

My Taurus 709 slim review... - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Warranty Work? - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Are realy Taurus gun not reliable? - TheFiringLine Forums

Here We Go Again Taurus - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Question - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 738 - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 24/7 Full Size Pistol Reviews Forum and Reference Guide


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

Gad zoooks.... Thank you verrrry much for the threads. I guess I got a HIT on my 66 Taurus and my brother in law with his PT 109 1911. But I will NOT buy another Taurus, ever again. EXCELLENT help here!!! Thank You!! I have a buddy who has friends who had problems with them too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well - there are always guys who NEVER have a problem with the brand, and its their fav brand (why Taurus would be their "favorite" brand, I'll never understand  )

But, the lemon percentage on Taurus is rather high. I usually keep my mouth shut now, but every once in a while, I try to stop someone from making a major mistake.,

You do get what you pay for.

Cheapest 9mms I would buy would be a Stoeger Cougar (great gun) or a Ruger P95. After that, paying close to $500 opens up a lot more possibilities.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

My Taurus 66 was under 500.... guess I lucked out.... Thanks again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glocktalk had server issues a couple of years ago, and had to purge a lot of old threads to free up some space and bandwidth. But, there was 1 Taurus related thread there that was active for over 18 months... Basically the 1 guy posting updates of what he was going thru trying to get his gun fixed and returned to him... . It was a real eye opener - over a year and a half! I wish that thread was still there - I'd give ya the link. Just that 1 thread alone would give most prospective Taurus buyers some caution...


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

*Hit or miss*

I'm sure it would convince me Ship.... I'm convinced already.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

*latest update*

Fellas,
I just got off the phone with a local gun shop about Taurus. They said they don't carry taurus anymore. Too many problems with the semi- autos. Not so much the revolvers. So that closed the lid on taurus for me.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Taurus a problem? Wow. Who could have guessed :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

